
GitHub is down - Jarred
https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/717455416934981632
======
d33
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11428776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11428776)

------
dom96
Some interesting issues happening as a result of it. I pushed a new branch
about 10 minutes ago now, and even though I can access it directly using a URL
it's not displaying on the website. When I do access it though, it appears
that it doesn't realise that the branch exists [1].

1 -
[https://twitter.com/d0m96/status/717456370719657985](https://twitter.com/d0m96/status/717456370719657985)

~~~
jpulec
I had the same thing happen to me.

------
cjbprime
Presumably related to [http://githubengineering.com/introducing-
dgit/](http://githubengineering.com/introducing-dgit/)

------
dberg
Between HipChat and Github failing constantly its become extremely disruptive
to a lot of organizations. This is getting ridiculous.

$ git push fatal: remote error: GitHub is offline for maintenance. See
[http://status.github.com](http://status.github.com) for more info.

------
kin
What's considered bad uptime for a service like Github? Currently for the past
month they're at 98.7137%. My systems engineers says anything below 99% is bad
but just curious what you all think.

~~~
dberg
99% is rediculous. Thats 7 hours per month.

with the amount of money they have raised, achieving 99% uptime should not be
even close to a stretch for them.

[http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/03/24/a-handy-uptime-and-
downt...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/03/24/a-handy-uptime-and-downtime-
conversion-cheat-sheet/)

~~~
kin
gotcha, thanks for the perspective

------
paradite
3 times in one month is quite frequent IMO:
[https://status.github.com/graphs/past_month](https://status.github.com/graphs/past_month)

------
andrewfong
They've been having latency issues throughout the day:
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
dom96
I'm curious why this post never got to the front page. Did the admins/mods
stop it?

------
jacobwg
It's been _extremely_ slow for me all of today.

